# Appropriate feeds?



## NannaSue (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, I have a small herd of two grade Pygmy does, five registered Nigerians, and one odd ewe.  My vet came out and drew blood for several tests, on everybody.  I have bags of Noble Goat left that I have been feeding recently, but My vet recommended that I use a locally produced feed.  He told me about a problem when Boar(sp?) goats were first brought in and there were many deaths related to the lack of phosphorous. There is an extension department of Texas A&M here and the three local feed businesses have formulated their feeds for this areas nutrient levels.  I read fish meal on one bag and wondered about why would there be fish products to be consumed by ruminants who would never be eating fish.   I live in San Angelo, Tx.  It's very dry with lots of mesquite, a wide variety of thorned plants, and rocks.  Any ideas?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 25, 2012)

I would  take the vets advice and buy the local feed.  But I have to say, a phosphorus deficiency seems odd to me.  phosphorus is very very high in many grains and would not normally need to be supplemented. Very interesting.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 25, 2012)

What came back on the blood tests?

Fish? I'd be getting another opinion.

I had a vet come to my farm (wasn't my regular vet) and she told me to never feed alfalfa to my goats.  She obviously didn't know anything really about goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 25, 2012)

I would look into the local goat rations on the vets advice. If there really was an issue, the farmers, ranchers would have found ways to keep their animals healthy. Ask locals with goats what they feed and why. It would be great to make more goat friends anyway right?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 25, 2012)

PS I would still feed the food you have if you decide to switch...just add the new food in gradually. Unless you find a dire need to switch immediately, like someone starts showing a deficiency related health issue or you have unexplainable issues,  I wouldn't think there would be too big a deal on using up what you have first.


----------



## NannaSue (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks everybody. My vet came back out today to read all the "Critters' " TB tests which were negative.   I am waiting the results of the CAE,CL and Brucelosis tests which were all shipped out Mon.  Once all negative results are in I will have a closed herd.  I keep reading so much here about numerous feeding plans, types of how etc...
I still have three bags left of Noble goat and plan to mix it with the local feed.  I plan to change gradually so as not to upset stomachs. I also give alfalfa mini cubes.   I put a small handful of Black OilSunflower Seeds in their feed occassionally. I have goat minerals granules that I sprinkle over the feed(top dress?) and put apple cider vinegar in the drinking water for the buckling and wether.  I obtained a product from Tracter Supply that they called All Grain which was the COB that I've read about here the corn oats and barley.  That was a rather sweet feed that I used to add some flavor to the regular feed.  I've also tried  a product called Chaffehaye that they were not too crazy about.   This is besides the hay which I have NO idea about what part of a field it is from.  There were a few weeks when there wasn't any hay available due to the drought.  But we're doing ok now with a grass based hay  and a broad leaf called hay grazer that they like the most.
I think listening to my vet is my best option.  But I will read the labels carefully and I can avoid any type of:meat by products,fish meal, etc. that I don't care for.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 26, 2012)

OK kinda off topic but if you have an ewe, as in sheep, your giving her different feed and minereals, correct? I always worry when someone says they have both and they act like a newbie so I think that the sheep is always getting too much copper.

Yes, when you start weaning them off give them , say for example, 1 cup new food, 3 cups old food. Then hte next day 1 1/2 cup new food, 21/2 cup old food, etc.  

Hope they are all CAE and CL negative, but remember, CL isn't the end of the world, esp. since there are negative positives and its very easy to control, CAE on the other hand...... Not good AT ALL.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2012)

NannaSue said:
			
		

> I read fish meal on one bag and wondered about why would there be fish products to be consumed by ruminants who would never be eating fish.


This was written with dairy cows in mind but holds to for goats also. Information found at http://www.goatworld.com/nutrition/fishmeal.shtml 

The protein in fish meal has a high rumen bypass value. The bypass protein itself is high in quality because it is rich in the essential amino acids lysine and methionine. For this reason, it makes a good combination with alfalfa or early-cut grass silage, which tend to be higher in rumen degradable protein.
Fish meal should be introduced into the ration gradually to avoid feed refusal. Since the greatest benefit from feeding fish meal comes during the first half of lactation when protein requirements are highest, it is useful to start adapting the cows to it during the latter part of the dry period.


Chris


----------

